# FIRE DEAL: Artist Studio Painting Kit Deal starts at 7:00 PM ET/4:00 PM



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Upcoming Limited-Time Special Offer on Kindle Fire: Artist Studio Painting Kit for $17. Deal starts at 7:00 PM ET/4:00 PM PT.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Looks like this one http://www.amazon.com/ALEX-Toys-Ultimate-Accessories-Painting/dp/B00J0U6RQM


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You beat me to it, Vydor! This is what the offer looks like on your Fire:










Betsy


----------

